# Can we have a Favicon?



## Steve Austin (26 Jul 2007)

Please?

Anything will do. Just makes my shortcuts look nice on Firefox


----------



## ghitchen (26 Jul 2007)

Seconded.


----------



## zimzum42 (26 Jul 2007)

I always wanted one as a kid, wasn't it the grey import SNES?


----------



## Shaun (27 Jul 2007)

By 'eck, you don't want much do you ....  ... I'll add it to the to-do list, but It'll take some time before I can get to it.

What do you think, use the C & C in the two different colours?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Arch (27 Jul 2007)

Admin said:


> By 'eck, you don't want much do you ....  ... I'll add it to the to-do list, but It'll take some time before I can get to it.
> 
> What do you think, use the C & C in the two different colours?
> 
> ...



Spot on!

Oh, dear, we really are a demanding lot, aren't we?


----------



## chris42 (27 Jul 2007)

I had to google Favicon but yes please can we have one.


----------



## mosschops2 (27 Jul 2007)

Good chris42. Maybe you'd like to clarify what it is??!!

(To save me and others the bother!! We're probably not the only ones who aren't sure what that's about!!)


----------



## Arch (27 Jul 2007)

It's a little icon related to the site, that comes up instead of the 'explorer e' or whatever you get with your browser, on tabs, in the URL box and on your favourites list...

Velovision has a little recumbent on two v's, if you look at it for example...


----------



## chris42 (27 Jul 2007)

Arch got in before me.
Cheers Arch


----------



## mosschops2 (27 Jul 2007)

A ha!
(that's A then haaa, rather than the Swedish pop combo featuring Morten Harket)

I've been to Velovision and Back.

And now understand! Thanks Arch & Chris!!


----------



## Dayvo (29 Jul 2007)

mosschops2 said:


> A ha!
> (that's A then haaa, rather than the Swedish pop combo featuring Morten Harket)
> 
> I've been to Velovision and Back.
> ...



Wrong! Norwegian!


----------



## Arch (30 Jul 2007)

mosschops2 said:


> A ha!
> (that's A then haaa, rather than the Swedish pop combo featuring Morten Harket)
> 
> I've been to Velovision and Back.
> ...





Oooh, Morten Harket. Mmmmm.  (well, I was about 15...)


----------



## chris42 (30 Jul 2007)

Arch said:


> Oooh, Morten Harket. Mmmmm.  (well, I was about 15...)




Didn't he loose all cred when he hosted the eurovision song contest??????


----------



## Shaun (31 Jul 2007)

We now have a favicon


----------



## mosschops2 (1 Aug 2007)

Oops - really Davyo?? Didn't realise that. Actually does kind of ring a bell.

While I wasn't asking for a favicon personally, even though you say we have one, I don't see it! (I'm in IE7 land btw). Not a big deal, or anything, but was wondering if there is something that I'm supposed to do or set up??


----------



## Steve Austin (1 Aug 2007)

Good work


----------



## Shaun (1 Aug 2007)

mosschops2 said:


> I don't see it! (I'm in IE7 land btw). Not a big deal, or anything, but was wondering if there is something that I'm supposed to do or set up??



The favicon files are at the root of the site http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/ and the root of the forums http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/

AFAIK IE should insert the icon retroactively, however you could try deleting your bookmark and adding it back in - it may pick up on the favicon then.


----------



## Steve Austin (1 Aug 2007)

sometimes these things need a forced page reload

F5 does this


----------



## Arch (1 Aug 2007)

No, not working for me either... Have tried both fixes. I seem to remember it was a bit hit and miss when Velovision first got one... No idea why, that one seems fine now...

Haven't gone through the old 'turn it off and on again though'... That might work?


----------



## mosschops2 (1 Aug 2007)

mmmm might have to try that. On that basis it should work tomorrow??

Velovision works / worked straightaway..... so not sure what that's about.

I might need to clear the cache / cookies / history - but being a works computer - it doesn't let me do that!!!


----------



## Keith Oates (5 Aug 2007)

Well we have the Flavicon, but I've no idea what it does!!!


----------



## mosschops2 (6 Aug 2007)

It's a Favicon, not a Flavicon!!

And mine works at home.... will check at work tomorrow....


----------



## Arch (6 Aug 2007)

Not working for me....


----------



## Yorkshireman (6 Aug 2007)

Working here (IE6). Had to delete in Favourites and save from CC address.


----------



## HJ (9 Aug 2007)

Thumbs up, great new Favicon!! Users of IE might not see it, as with so many things IEs support is rather flaky.


----------

